# Logan is 4 today!!!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot believe that my sweet boy is 4 today!!
Happy Birthday to my fantastic, lovey, fun, gorgeous boy!!!! 
I joined this forum 4 years ago this time, when I knew that I would be getting Logan - so this is sort of an anniversary too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Logan!!!! *
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:drum::grouphug: Happy Birthday dear boy!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday cutie!! Love that second photo!!! cool


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet Logan. Hope your day is full of fun.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Logan!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Logan! He is such a great dog and so cute, too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Logan..and Laurie  I, too, was right behind you! I can't believe Gucci will be 4 soon, WOW. the time flies, doesn't it!!

But look at all the joy, and friends...they bring! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is so beautiful!!
Happy Birthday Logan~~
I remember when you got him- those pics brought back memories!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, isn't amazing how fast the 4 years went? It seems that our pups grow up just as fast as our kids -


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Logan!! Time passes much too quickly. He is a handsome boy!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Logan!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Logan!!!arty:arty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know, Laurie! It really does.

I can't imagine a world without them in it, either!! 

Kara


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Logan! It's great to see the variety of pics from puppy-hood and on!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday, Logan! Hope you had a special one!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm late to the party but the wishes are heartfelt. Happy Birthday lucky Logan. Your troops have certainly wound up in the best possible place. 

The time is going way too fast. I can't believe Milo will be four in February.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday!!!! I love the pictures.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Happy birthday and anniversary (in joining this site). I love the pictures  especially the snow covered face! What a cutie pie he is.

andra


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess a few of us are celebrating anniversaries about this time. I joined in November also 4 yrs ago. It has been a great experience. I've learned so much from everyone, and have met the most wonderful people.


----------

